# Gas Scam



## 113b11 (Oct 24, 2008)

I've heard before that some gas stations have more watered down gas than others. How would they be able to do that? I know that some gas stations sell gas for cheaper than others but I thought unleaded was unleaded??


----------



## Sean (Oct 25, 2008)

If you go to the local fuel depot where the tankers get filled...they all fill from the same place. The difference is the additives that are added to make it shell, chevron, texaco etc.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Most States, I know mine does, have people that check fuel to make sure it's pure and if it's not the owner gets a massive, massive fine.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I keep VERY close tabs on my mileage, and even when filling up at the same place each time, my mileage varies wildly!

I usually get 270 to 290 miles to a tank, and two tanks ago I got 175...
Also noticed the lawn mower was running stupid on the same gas, and found quite a bit of 'Something' that wasn't gas rolling around in the bottom of the lawn tractor tank, and in the gas can I use to get the gas from the station...
And I ALWAYS shake the can out before it fill it up again, so I know there wasn't anything in the can before I reloaded it!

I'd say keep a sharp eye on your mileage, and when you see it drop, find out why!
I shopped around and I found out locally that the BP station gives me the best mileage by about 3 MPG!
On average, It does cost about 1¢ per gallon, but seems to more than make up for that cost with mileage...

Also, keep your engine, transmission & drive line serviced!
Just doing a full service from one end to the other gave me an extra 5.5 MPG!


----------



## Blister (Oct 21, 2008)

JeepHammer said:


> I shopped around and I found out locally that the BP station gives me the best mileage by about 3 MPG!
> On average, It does cost about 1¢ per gallon, but seems to more than make up for that cost with mileage...


That's interesting because BP is the only place we'll buy fuel around here. I use a F250 super duty diesel to pull my backhoe with and with BP fuel I get 18.7mpg but with all others, I get 11.5mpg.

Yet another thing that makes me want to curse at people.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Just before the Canadian Thanksgiving weekend a friend of mine filled several jerry cans with fuel for his Jeep. The weekend was cold - very cold. Early in the morning, before getting ready to go out, he started to dump his gas into the tank of his Jeep.

As he reached the end of the fuel, we all heard a "thunking" sound from the jerry can. He shook it a bit, and blocks of ice started to break up and fall out. There was water in the gas and it froze up solid! He said the the jerry cans were "dry and empty" before filling up at the gas station.

Its been said that it is very common for gas stations to "allow" water to enter the fuel tanks during refill - expecially when its raining or snowing. Regularly using "gas line anti-freeze" will cause the water to "bond" to the gas and allow it to exit the vehicle.

(An old friend was a chemical engineer, and she told me that wasn't exactly what happens, but, the water will not cause problems after putting in the gas-line antifreeze).


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

Don't forget that gas in different areas has different levels of ethanol. 10% ethanol hurts my mileage by almost 10%. The gas may be 5% cheaper, but my mileage is 10% worse. Good job EPA!


----------



## EvilTOJ (Dec 4, 2008)

113b11 said:


> I've heard before that some gas stations have more watered down gas than others. How would they be able to do that? I know that some gas stations sell gas for cheaper than others but I thought unleaded was unleaded??


This can happen because of water content in the tank itself. Almost every gas station tank has some amount of water in it due to condensation, ground seepage, contamination from the fuel delivery truck, etc. Most of the time it's fine, but when water levels get too high the station is supposed to have the pump tech pump the water out. Obviously, some are less rigorous about it than others. As for deliberately adding water, that is illegal. Weights and Measures is a government agency that randomly checks retail outlets to make sure they're fair. This includes measuring out a gallon of gasoline to see if it actually pumps a gallon, deals with scales in grocery stores, etc. Failure to recalibrate devices that are off can result in fines then shut down.

Don't fill your car up at a station where fuel is being delivered! Gasoline is lighter than water, so water usually isn't a problem until the fuel truck arrives. When the fuel's added to the tank, it stirs up the water and can get mixed in with the gasoline you're pumping into your car. In older model cars this can cause vapor lock down the road (happened to me twice with a 84 Bronco II) and really ruin your day. Just the same, I never fill up if the truck is there, I go to another station or wait until later.


----------



## kettleMan (Dec 4, 2008)

EvilTOJ said:


> Don't fill your car up at a station where fuel is being delivered! Gasoline is lighter than water, so water usually isn't a problem until the fuel truck arrives. When the fuel's added to the tank, it stirs up the water and can get mixed in with the gasoline you're pumping into your car. In older model cars this can cause vapor lock down the road (happened to me twice with a 84 Bronco II) and really ruin your day. Just the same, I never fill up if the truck is there, I go to another station or wait until later.


Never knew that, but GREAT to know now. I will always look for the delivery truck from now on!


----------

